# FATAL ERROR (solved) no power to keyboard or mouse



## MOW (Jan 16, 2010)

I just thought I would take a few moments to say thanks so much to this web site it saved my computer life when I got the FATAL ERROR message.
The problem started on boot up the FATAL ERROR message appeared and problems were no power to keyboard or mouse. On screen it said press F2 or F11 to resume ( which was as much use as a chocolate fire guard because I had no keyboard ). What was I to do !, the shop where I bought it said bring it in for repair – how much - it is an old machines 3220, should I invest in a new computer?.
My brother used his computer to google the problem and TECH SUPPORT provided the solution. It was posted by Gravitychase in Dec 2007 and goes:-
unplug the computer and disconnect all devices.
press and hold power button for 10 seconds to drain the capacitor to prevent electrical shock.
open computer case and locate the 3 pin jumper block( located next to the 4 SATA hard drive connection points on the motherboard). The jumper is blue and will be connected to two of the three pins on the motherboard.
Remove the jumper block for a second ( apparently this clears the memory) then reconnect it back to it's original position.
close it up and that did the trick 5minutes to be back on stream everything was fine and dandy.
What a superb website.
Thanks 
MOW.


----------

